# Grammar Lesson  ( PG )



## 1894 (Jul 24, 2008)

Grammer Lesson:

On my 70th birthday, I got a gift certificate from my wife.

The certificate paid for a visit to an Indian shaman living on a nearby reservation who was rumored to have a wonderfulcure for erectile dysfunction.

After being persuaded by my wife, I drove to the reservation, handed my ticket to the shaman, and wondered.

The old man slowly, methodically,produced a potion and handed it to me, then with a firm grip on my shoulder, warned, 'This is powerful medicine and it must be respected. You take only one teaspoonful and then say '1-2-3â€[emoji]8482[/emoji] . When you do that, you will be more manly than you have ever been in your life, and you can perform as long as you want. '

I was very encouraged, and as he turned and started to walk away, I asked, 'How do I stop the medicine from working?'

The shaman responded your partner must sayâ€[emoji]8482[/emoji]1-2-3-4â€[emoji]8482[/emoji]. He then added another warning, â€œ but when she does, the medicine will not work again until the next full moonâ€.

I was eager to see if it worked, so I went home, showered, shaved, took a spoonful of the medicine, and then invited my wife to join me in the bedroom.

When she came in, I took off my clothes and confidently said, ' 1-2-3' ,and immediately I was the manliest of men.

She got so excited, she began peeling off her clothes, and then she asked, â€œ What was the â€˜ 1-2-3 â€[emoji]8482[/emoji] for ?â€

And that, my friends, is another reason why we should not end our sentences with a preposition.


----------



## newbiesmoker (Jul 25, 2008)

That's funny. The poor guy.


----------



## 1894 (Jul 25, 2008)

No worries , full moon was the next day


----------



## richoso1 (Jul 25, 2008)

Sounds like a problem I had with the clapper...


----------



## travcoman45 (Jul 25, 2008)

Did ya get a shot fer it richoso?


----------



## meat-man (Jul 29, 2008)

It was the gift that could have keep giving


----------

